# Deer Loin Help...



## smoke_chef (May 12, 2008)

Hello, 

   First let me say that I came to the Wild Game section and there weren't many posts about deer. (Not many posts at all in fact - What's wrong?? We only smoke store bought stuff??) The "Fallow Deer" post had some good info but I thought it would be better to have something on my specific cut of meat. So then I did a search and found there are many posts that have the word "deer" in it, but very few that have any help about smoking one. So... here is my question.

My neighbor gave me two deer loins. He said I could have one for doing the smoking and just bring him the other one. But... how is the best way to smoke a deer loin? I don't even know what a loin is? 

I have read that I need to inject. Maybe put some bacon on at some point? Does any one have any good ideas for a marinade? I looked for "Slap yoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Momma" at the store and couldn't find it. I generally donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t like store bought stuff any way. I saw another post that talks about onion, garlic, and salt. I was thinking something with orange juice maybe? Seems like the acid would help tenderize it? I really don't know though. I just want to do a really great job with this loin. He said he was going to fry it. I said he should smoke it. He said he didn't have a smoker or want to learn how. I said I would smoke it before I really thought about what I was saying. Now I feel a little more pressure than if I had killed the deer. You know?


----------



## cowgirl (May 12, 2008)

Not sure if you are talking about the backstrap or the smaller tenderloin...
Both pieces are great marinaded and/or topped with bacon. Not much fat at all in a loin, they will be dry.
Last one I did, I marinaded overnight in a mixture of soy, garlic, apple juice and dales marinade....topped with a lot of cracked black pepper.

Also, I like to pull them out of the smoker fairly early, they are better on the medium/rare side in my opinion.
Good luck with what ever you decide to do and take pictures for us.


----------



## richtee (May 12, 2008)

A loin is a backstrap is a tenderloin. And try a "venison" search. Heh. Anyway, you'll want a light rub and a shorter smoke. Easily overcooked. I'm assuming it has been frozen a while? Good thing. Don't go over 150Â° with it, and perhaps wrap in bacon..leaving some of the surface exposed, and consider removing bacon at around 115Â°. 

That's a tenderloin... don't man-handle it.


----------



## cook1536 (May 12, 2008)

First off, you dont need anything to help tenderize it. Loin is the best cut of meat and the most tender. You can use any kind of a good rub on them, you dont have to inject them either. You can wrap bacon around them and make a filet mignon and then smoke them like you would anything else.


----------



## cowgirl (May 12, 2008)

That's what I call it too...backstrap.
The little loin inside the cavity that runs along both sides of the spine I call the tenderloin.


----------



## richtee (May 12, 2008)

I take it off... to let more surface of the meat to hit the smoke. Err visa versa I guess.  Or even the rendered fat rub... I have over-done a couple tho..never again. Pink is good  heh.


----------



## pineywoods (May 12, 2008)

There is indeed two Tenderloins on a deer they are located under the backstrap and accessed from the underside. Now I don't know if your referring to the tenderloin or the backstrap as both are often refereed to as loins but they are very similar in being very tender quality cuts and can be smoked the same. If you look in the wildgame section you'll see where I posted a thread on venison backstrap a while back. This is one way to do it and I'm sure there are many others but this was very good and of the 8-10 people who ate it all enjoyed it and raved about it and no longer want it fried. The next ones I do I may leave whole and wrap in bacon instead of slicing and pinning bacon. However you do it remember it has no real fat content and it will get tough if overcooked.


----------



## gobbledot (May 12, 2008)

My favorite way is to grind it and make jerky out of it... he he he  I have had it cooked about every way possible and have never found a way venison taste good to me other than jerky. But you know you can take about anything that is not good and make it great by jerkying it.. lol  I would luv to have it fixed to where I thought it was good, I have never ate it smoked though, maybe that would be the ticket for me.. keep us posted on how ya did it and how it taste....


----------



## richtee (May 12, 2008)

Jeeezsus..back away from the loin!


----------



## gobbledot (May 12, 2008)

LOL @ richtee, I knew that would get someone... I am going to have to try smoking some and maybe I could change my mind about venison. That is why I quit hunting because I didnt find a way to tasty to me to fix it.. I know some people who rave about different ways of cooking it but the only way I have found is jerky. I usually grind everything except the loins and jerky it.. I have two in the freezer right now, maybe I ought to get them out and expermint with them...


----------



## gobbledot (May 12, 2008)

Yea we do too, my dad does the hunting now and usually he ends up with two or three, I help him process it and there is no fat or membrane left on the meat that goes in the freezer. I am just going to have to try it again and see if I can make my own recipeeee to fixing it (smoking)...


----------



## mrh (May 13, 2008)

I have been eating deer for many years, and finally figured out what we have been doing wrong.....Overcooking it!! I have done some backstraps here lately that have been great.  I put them in some olive oil with garlic, salt, pepper, and some rosemary or thyme. I try to let them soak in the fridge overnight. Then I have been cooking them in the smoker until they hit a internal temp of 140. Let them rest and slice off pieces as needed to eat (Left them whole) They have been excellent, very tender, my wife and kids really like them too.  

Mark


----------



## gobbledot (May 13, 2008)

Ill give it a try, sounds very good.. What temp do you smoke them at?


----------



## possumgritz (May 14, 2008)

Here's my favorite venison recipe. If you can't find boudin you can always substitute link sausage or stove top stuffing.

LINK


----------



## mrh (May 16, 2008)

I did them at around 250 if I remember right.

Mark


----------



## waysideranch (May 16, 2008)

Here in hicksville we call it the backstrap as well.  Marinate it and whatever you do,  DO NOT OVER DO IT.  This piece of meat is like know other.  Best thing going in a deer.  Glad to see others enjoy venison.


----------



## 1894 (May 16, 2008)

Wow !!! You guys get enough deer that the loins actually make it to the freezer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not a large deer pop where I choose to hunt , so a good portion of the loins never make it outta camp .


----------



## shorts (May 16, 2008)

I didn't use the tenderloin I actually used a nice roast that was given to me.  Pickled it for a week in salt, sugar and peppercorns.  Coated it with mustard ground pepper.  Smoked it to 140...  Everybody loved it and couldn't figure out what kind of meat it was!!!


----------



## buzzy (May 17, 2008)

Smoke Chef I first cut my loin in half. Not length wise but across. 
Here is a marinade I use.

1 cup white sugar
3 bay leaves
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1 Tbs. coarsely ground black pepper
1 Tbs. soy sauce

Mix all ingredients with enough water to cover roast. Only use a bowl big enough so marinade gets all around roast. Using to much water dilutes marinade.  Add roast, cover & frig for 48 hrs. 

Bacon

Put 6-8 strips of bacon in marinade then I double layer bacon strips along the top of the loin from beginning of putting in smoker until done. 140-150 internal temp.


----------



## merchguy (May 25, 2008)

Alot of people don't like deer because of the gamey taste. If that is the problem, then marinate it in italian dressing, it will tame the gameyness down. 

I am not a fan of this, but I know it works.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 23, 2008)

well the deer will change soon. i am an avid hunter and BBQ man and i cook a ton of deer wild game. i process my own as well as mount. im a taxidermist. most of my deer is in the freezor hrs after being shot. and that alone stops that bacteria most reffer to as gaimeness from forming.


----------

